# magura hs11



## wired.erb (14. März 2006)

hallo leute,

sagt mal tuts die hs11 von magura eigentlich auch? passt die auch an die gleiche zweipunkt-aufnahme wie die 33er? wer hat erfahrungen damit?

gruss

robert


----------



## Mower (14. März 2006)

ja die sind kompatibel, der einzige unterschied sind die geberkolben, die sind bei der hs33 kleiner und dadurch wird mehr kraft übertragen

mit einer angeflexten felge und guten belägen sollte man auch mit der hs11 vernünftig fahren können




das ist ungefähr das was mir mal erklärt wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (14. März 2006)

Genau die Bremsen sind eigentlich immer die selben nur in ner anderen farbe.
Der Unterschied leigt nur bei den Bremshebeln. Die HS11 hat 16mm Geberkolben; die HS33 glaube 14mm Geberkolben. Ich hab bei mir nen Coda Scheibenbremshebel dran mit nem 11mm Geberkolben und dadurch 50% mehr Leistung.


----------



## snake999acid (14. März 2006)

nicht nur, dass sie schwächer ist... auch die bremshebel unterscheiden sich (enormst) ^^
sind bei der HS11 eher "billig" (ebenfalls plastik wie julie und co.
und wer damit schon erfahrung hat weiß, die brechen leicht)
sehen auch net so gut aus  
Tipp:
www.magura.de
solltest die auch mal die specs. anschaun.

jedoch wie der poster vor mir schon gesagt hat, müll ist se net, also lässt sich schon fahren


----------



## Scr4t (14. März 2006)

ich kann jetzt zur HS11 nichts sagen, da ich sie noch nicht gefahren bin.

aber habe schon oft(leider) die erfahrung gemacht, das es sich lohnt gleich von beginn an etwas mehr auszugeben, anstelle dann doppelt zu zahlen...


----------



## wired.erb (14. März 2006)

danke schonmal fuer die antworten. kann ich denn einen beliebigen hydraulik-bremshebel mit der hs11 kombinieren?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (14. März 2006)

Du kannst jeden HS33 Hebel mit einer HS11 kombinieren und bekommst so automatisch eine HS33. Das Dumme ist nur, das Hebel allein noch teurer sind. Also = Ebay und nach einer günstigen 33er suchen....


----------



## wired.erb (14. März 2006)

und wie schauts mit mechanischen scheibenbremsen aus? gehn die auch?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (14. März 2006)

klar, die avid ball bearing 7 sei dir ans herz gelegt.


----------



## snake999acid (14. März 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst jeden HS33 Hebel mit einer HS11 kombinieren und bekommst so automatisch eine HS33. Das Dumme ist nur, das Hebel allein noch teurer sind. Also = Ebay und nach einer günstigen 33er suchen....




ja er kann den hebel schon benutzen, deswegen hat er aber noch KEINE HS33 !


----------



## Mower (14. März 2006)

die hs11 und die hs33 sind ja bis auf den hebel identisch, bei den kolben hat sich ja nichts verändert soviel ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (14. März 2006)

*hm, da bin ich mir auch net 100 pro sicher.
aber zur erweiterung, ein auszug von magura.de*

*HS33 (no firm tech):*
Biker Profil: Tour, X-Country
Gewicht (in g): 460
Bremssystem: Vollhydraulische Felgenbremse, geschlossenes System ohne Ausgleichsbehälter
Werkstoff Bremsgriff/-zange: Aluminiumdruckguss
Bremsverzögerung (in m/sec²) (100 N Handkraft, DIN 79100): 4,2
Belagnachstellung: manuell (TPA)
Bremsleitung: Polyamid, problemlos kürzbar
Leitungslänge (in cm): 135
Griffweiteneinstellung: ja
Bremsmedium: MAGURA Royal Blood Mineralöl
Auslieferung als Einzelbremse oder kompletter Satz, wahlweise mit linkem oder rechtem Bremsgriff!
Ausstattungsänderungen und Irrtümer vorbehalten!


*HS11:*
Biker Profil: Tour
Gewicht (in g): 475
Bremssystem: Vollhydraulische Felgenbremse, geschlossenes System ohne Ausgleichsbehälter
Werkstoff Bremsgriff/-zange: Composite/Aluminiumdruckguss
Bremsverzögerung (in m/sec²) (100 N Handkraft, DIN 79100): 3,9
Belagnachstellung: manuell (Inbus SW 4)
Bremsleitung: Polyamid (problemlos kürzbar)
Leitungslänge (in cm): 135
Griffweiteneinstellung: nein
Bremsmedium: MAGURA Royal Blood Hydrauliköl
Auslieferung serienmässig mit Brakeboostern!
Ausstattungsänderungen und Irrtümer vorbehalten!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (15. März 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:
			
		

> ja er kann den hebel schon benutzen, deswegen hat er aber noch KEINE HS33 !




Glaub mir, es ist so. Die Nehmerkolben haben sich bei Magura seit 1992 oder so nicht mehr verändert. Wozu auch, funktionieren ja recht gut. Geändert hat sich immer nur das Befestigungssystem der Kolben (Bei 4Punkt Trial sowieso egal) und die Hebel. Also kann man sehrwohl easy eine HS33 aus einer HS11 machen.


----------



## wired.erb (15. März 2006)

hallo leute.

hab mir jetzt eine magura julie bei ebay geschossen.  
jetzt brauch ich nur noch was fuer hinten...

gruesse

robert


----------



## snake999acid (15. März 2006)

julie roxx 
bin se lange zeit an nem Dirt bike gefahren und konnte net klagen, außer dass ich 3 mal bremshebel abgebrochen hab, daher halte ich auch nicht so viel von der Hs11 und ihre Plastikhebel.
jedoch wenn ihr meint man kann den Bremshebel wechseln ist das gut   also von der Hs11 auf hs 33 mein ich.


----------



## wired.erb (23. März 2006)

hallo zusammen,

so. vorne die julie und hinten hab ich ne hs22 aufgetrieben (is glaub ich das vorgaenger modell der 33, hat schon sonen hebel mit rotem verstellraedchen) 
1. frage: kann ich die julie vorne auch mit 160er scheibe montieren, oder passt vorne nur ne 180er? soviel ich weiss sind die bremssaettel bei der julie ja vorne und hinten gleich
2. frage: wie montiere ich die hs hinten? dabei waren nur die evo-motagesockel mit nem schnellspanner auf einer seite. am rahmen hab ich aber sone 4-punkt-anloetsockel. gehen da die normalen adapter ueberhaupt oder brauch ich da andere befestigungsschellen?
3. frage: brauch ich bei der speziellen magura-aufnahme am rahmen überhaupt brake-booster? die sind ja eigentlich dafuer da, dass sich die canti-sockel nicht durchbiegen...

ich hoffe ihr koennt mir weiterhelfen.

liebe gruesse

robert


----------



## roborider (23. März 2006)

2. ja du brauchts andere Schellen
3. Nein, nicht die Cantisockel biegen sondern der Rahmen drückt sich aus einander, daher ist ein Brakebooster (fast) immer empfehlenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (23. März 2006)

Also auf nen Booster würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch nicht verzichten. DerUnterschied ist auf jedenfall mehr als spürbar.


----------



## locdog (23. März 2006)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> 2. ja du brauchts andere Schellen
> 3. Nein, nicht die Cantisockel biegen sondern der Rahmen drückt sich aus einander, daher ist ein Brakebooster (fast) immer empfehlenswert



meiner meinung nach ist er IMMER empfehlenswert. ich hab den echo HIFI und ohne booster mit RB hebeln biegen sich die schrauben wie verruck auseinander. bei integrierten boosterm empfehle ich dunne booster. der echo aus der 1. generation mit 4mm (nicht wie die neueren 6mm) past ideal dazu und wiegt gerade mal 70-80g


----------



## wired.erb (23. März 2006)

hey danke ersmal fuer die auskunft....  

hat jemand vielleicht noch welche von den magura-schellen rumliegen, die er mir abtreten kann? hab im netz geguckt und nur bei trialmarkt welche gesehen. in normalen fahrradteile-shops hab ich nix gefunden. aber 20 geld fuer vier aluteile und 4 schrauben find ich ganz schoen happig....


----------



## funky^jAY (24. März 2006)

jo...die scheiß schellen sind einfach nur unverschämmt teuer!!!

und nen booster brauchst du bei dem megamo aufjedenfall. ich hatte hinten den normalen magura booster dran. mußte man nur bischen zurechtfeilen, da die normalen booster sonst am reifen gescheuert haben. aber hat super gehalten und ist billigste methode


----------



## User129 (24. März 2006)

--- hat sich erledigt


----------



## golffahrer (15. November 2009)

Wieso macht Ihr es so Euch so schwer? Wenn Ihr es genau wissen wollt, dann schaut mal hier. Hier erklärt jemand per Video von Magura, wie man die HS11 auf die HS33 bekommt. Hoffe es hilft weiter!


----------



## kamo-i (15. November 2009)

Alter hast du mal auf das Datum geschaut? 

*24.03.2006, 15:58*


----------



## tha_joe (15. November 2009)

Leichenfledderei....


----------

